# The truth about plants for a Chameleon!



## NoS (Nov 20, 2005)

The real truth about what plants to use with your chameleon is a mystery as far as I can see.
I have been pulling my hair out over this for some time now. I wish there was some one who could really clarify the truth about what plants are okay to use. I have read so many different opinions. Chameleonnews.com, an online chameleon magazine states that some plants are poisonous and to stay away from them. Like they say that the pothos plant is okay but one species of pothos is not okay. I have talked to a Gardener that said that all pothos are toxic to some degree. The same with Schefflera. I have read the arboricola is okay but the actinophylla is toxic. I have found an umbrella tree that I think would be perfect but the place can not tell me what the actual scientific name or even botanical name, besides "umbrella plant", so how can I tell if its okay.

I have also read on the chameleon company web site that all indoor plants are okay, because the toxicity is only a concern for humans and mammals and so far has shown no adverse effects on chameleons.

How can two different seemingly respectful sources be on opposite ends about this. What if some one was to say that any indoor plants is okay and it kills my chameleon?

What can I do. Like I said, I have found an umbrella tree and a really nice pothos vine plant that I would like to use, but how can I know for sure?

Thank you in advance for any information?


----------



## Wade (Nov 23, 2005)

The usual varigated pothos should be fine, in fact vegetarian lizards like iguanas and prehensile skinks relish it as food. However, the similar looking philadendron is said to be toxic.

The reason you're getting two different viewpoints is probably one side is taking a better-safe-than-sorry approach. Even though they may not know if a plant is actually dangerous to reptiles, the simple fact that it is known to be toxic to mammals is enough for them to avaoid it.

The other side is taking a practical approach based on observation. Their logic is that if people have used these as terrarium plants for years without problems, then they're probably OK. In the absence of published data to the contrary, they assume the plants they've been using are safe.

Who's right? Probably both, depending on the circumstances. I fall somewhere in between. While I admit I'd avoid using a plant I knew to be toxic, I was surprised to learn that a plant I'd been using FOR YEARS in all sorts of terrariums including lizards,  amphibians, turtles and inverts was supposed to be poisonous. In that instance, I considered years of successful usage to be an indicator of the safety of the plant.

With cameleons (which I don't keep) I would guess that the main concern would be plants that are actually poisonous to the touch. Most indoor plants wouldn't fit that description. I suppose there's the chance that some plant matter might be accidentally ingested.

Wade


----------



## oblivion56 (Nov 25, 2005)

chameleons are omnivorous,they will eat plant matter!


----------



## Wade (Nov 27, 2005)

I heard of plants being consumed on rare occasions, but enough to actually call them omnivores? That's news to me! But I don't keep them myself, so I'll take your word for it. Too high matinence!

Wade


----------



## GailC (Nov 29, 2005)

I know a breeder who keeps all her panthers on ficus trees. They seem to work real well. Another breeder I have spoken to uses umbrella plants but I couldn't tell you what kind.

Some types to stay away from are philodendron, english ivy and croton.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Dec 22, 2005)

i cant recall the name of the plant i used but i had a veiled that would eat the flowers when it would blossom. loved them. it was some sort of ficus. got it from lowes. been a long while back though...


----------



## LaRiz (Dec 22, 2005)

oblivion56 said:
			
		

> chameleons are omnivorous,they will eat plant matter!


Sorry, for the highjacking...In the past I've kept Veilds, Oustalet's, Panther's, Jackson's, Johnston's, and Parson's.  Out of those species, only the calyptratus would nip here and there at plant matter, which happened to be one of those more common Pothos.  Even then I wouldn't consider them omnivorous.  Chameleons, generally are insectivores, but I believe that when the larger chameleons, like Parson's, mature, they will eat a large percentage of other lizards.  Even the largest of hisser cockroaches was still too small for a large male Parson's I had.   
More on topic...I have some literature that I'd have to dig up on commonly used plants in chameleon enclosures.  I could pass it on if I actually find it.
john


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a list of plants that are safe and toxic. Hope this helps.

http://www.plannedparrothood.com/plants.html


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 3, 2006)

I kept my veiled in an enclosure with potted pothos just fine, and I did notice a chunk or two bitten out. I've also heard the the sap from ficus trees can cause eye infections, but since I've never used a ficus tree I can't say for sure. Chams ARE hard to keep, very delicate, but worth it if you have the time, money, patience, and dedication. In my book they are the most facinating reptiles, period.


----------

